# Thompson Chain Reference Bible arrived today



## Alexander Whyte (May 1, 2013)

A new Thompson Chain Reference Bible arrived today--KJV hardback large print. About 20 years ago I had a regular print size TCR and I let it get away. So, now I ordered a large print size. I like it. I also picked up a Nave's Topical Bible, another reference that I let get away. I checked at the various Bible websites to compare using either online versus paper format. I prefer to have a study Bible in my hand. I guess I am old fashioned.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 1, 2013)

I have also own a TCR and I like it very much. My dream is that one day R.L. Allan will put a goatskin cover on a TCR and then I would have a perfect Bible


----------



## Alexander Whyte (May 5, 2013)

I continue to enjoy my new Thompson Chain-Reference Bible and Nave's Topical Bible. To round out my resources on Scripture themes and cross-references, I also find the following books to be useful.

Nelson's Biblical Cyclopedic Index
Mounce's Complete Expository Dictionary of Old and New Testament Words
Nelson's Cross Reference Guide to the Bible 
Center reference columns of various study and reference Bibles​


----------

